# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Выгрузки - Загрузки >  Конвертация УТ 10.3 в 11.4

## bitocheg

Добрый день, не знаю в ту ли ветку пишу, заранее извиняюсь. А есть у кого правила конвертации из УТ 10.3 в 11.4 с документами? Есть задача перенести украинскую ут 2.3 в российскую 11.4, понятно что их придется допиливать и переписывать, но хотя бы большинство объектов будут из коробки. Если у кого есть правила поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, не знаю в ту ли ветку пишу, заранее извиняюсь. А есть у кого правила конвертации из УТ 10.3 в 11.4 с документами? Есть задача перенести украинскую ут 2.3 в российскую 11.4, понятно что их придется допиливать и переписывать, но хотя бы большинство объектов будут из коробки. Если у кого есть правила поделитесь, пожалуйста.


https://infostart.ru/public/723145/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/44eB/97Unpsv3J

----------

